# First day of this season!



## Timberline (Aug 30, 2012)

Might want to post this videos under the instructor sub forum but it looks like your back foot is ruddering (controlling how you turn) so you're only doing slip turns. Think of it like how a car drives you want to control your turns with your front foot and you'll get more nimble turns. Again I'm not an instructor or coach so you'd be probably better off getting advice from them but for me what I do is I keep my knees so the cap is just covering the toe of my boot when I look down and correcting your turns will make it so much easier to go fast and be in control I also usually stretch before I board but that's just because I go early and I'm usually stiff in the mornings. For recording try staying still off of your board and have the person go by you it can create a more fluid effect.


----------

